# Recommend me a wash mitt



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Looking for a wash Mitt that will work well with both a conventional shampoo wash and a rinseless wash (ONR, UWW, CG HFE, Dodo LOE etc.)

I have been using MF wash mitts and sponges for both kinds of washes and after every shampoo wash, I notice some severe marring. I don't think I want to use any kind of sponge or MF or Noodle Mitt.

Whatever I have read so far, sheepskin or lambswool seem to be the safest and a few I read about are:

Carpro Wool Wash Mitt 16 Quid
Bilt Hamber Premium Lambswool Auto Mitt 12 Quid
Dodo Juice Supernatural Wash Mitt (Wookies Fist ) 20 Quid
Scholl Concepts Premium Lambswool Wash Mitt 15 Quid


Just need something that isn't too finicky and can clean dirty cars, both with a shampoo or rinseless wash.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro mitt for me :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't think that wool mitts were suitable for onr. Not sure about other rinseless ones though.


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't complain about the Wookie's Fist I'm using for ages now... Used all of the DJ wash mitts and must say that the Wookie is kinda big, sort of too big (and heavy when soaked). The short haired one is perfect I reckon


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I recommend you get two separate ones. 
With normal shampoo I like to use a large wool mitt (wookies fist) or a dook pad or carpro one comes with good reviews. 
For onr I like to use large soft microfiber or a microfiber sponge. 
Gonz.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> CarPro mitt for me :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Microfibre madness mitt.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I love my microfibre madness incredimitt

All the perks of a lambswool mitt without the maintenence and brushing requirements


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use a cheap noodle mitt for both ONR and a traditional shampoo


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I love my Megs one. Pretty cheap too compared to some of the others.
Have only used this for a regular wash though so not sure about ONR


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Car pro mitt was awesome. Lasted ages too. I'm currently using a dooka pad and that's also lasted quite well. I'm going for an elite mitt soon that looks similar to the car pro mitt, only bigger and less expensive. Not been let down by Alex yet


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have 4 noodle mitts that i chop and change with, i normally use 2 to wash the car with.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I recommend you get two separate ones.
> With normal shampoo I like to use a large wool mitt (wookies fist) or a dook pad or carpro one comes with good reviews.
> For onr I like to use large soft microfiber or a microfiber sponge.
> Gonz.


So a wool mitt for shampoo and a noodle mitt for ONR?
I don't like microfiber mitts other than noodle as they drag contaminants along. Or so I think.

What's a microfiber sponge? Like dodo juice basics of bling sponge?
It's funny after 2 years I still don't know which wash media works best with ONR.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

When using ONR, I use a Dodo Supernatural sponge. It works well for me.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> When using ONR, I use a Dodo Supernatural sponge. It works well for me.


I am ordering that right now and if I don't like it am gonna send it to you.
Just messing with you . I been reading a lot about it and you just gave me one more reason to buy it. I am scared of the noodle mitt also as you never know what is trapped between those giant noodles


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Carbon collective mitts for me! used them for a few weeks now £20 got me the full size mitt and a smaller mitt


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I am ordering that right now and if I don't like it am gonna send it to you.
> Just messing with you . I been reading a lot about it and you just gave me one more reason to buy it. I am scared of the noodle mitt also as you never know what is trapped between those giant noodles


If you're using it with ONR, then don't worry about whats trapped between them. Understand that the ONR keeps it where it should be until you rinse it out.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Flakey said:


> I am ordering that right now and if I don't like it am gonna send it to you.
> Just messing with you . I been reading a lot about it and you just gave me one more reason to buy it. I am scared of the noodle mitt also as you never know what is trapped between those giant noodles


Thanks I could always do with a spare 😜

No I'm sure you will like it. It's a nice soft sponge which does the job well with ONR.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Have you considered a Microfiber Madness Incredisponge?

The surface is pretty good at trapping dirt away from the paint, plus the sponge 'filling' keeps the pressure fairly light and even (reducing risk of marring).

For me it was one of my better purchases and now demoted my noodle mit to door sills and wheel arches.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I know you say you don't want a microfibre one but my meguiars microfibre is great. Quality is superb of the actual mitt. All the wool ones just fall to pieces after a few washes.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

The wash mit, sponge or whatever is only part of the solution, it sounds like your technique might be more of the problem. 

Also, are you also pre-washing and Jetwashing off before touching the paint?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Tried the Microfiber Madness Mitt the other day, really feels like a good well-thought-through product. It's too early to conclude anything regarding how paint safe it is, but initially control procedure with my Led Lenser didn't pick up any swirls. It doesn't lack softness though, feels slick on the surface and it holds way more water than the regular lambswool mitts. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

It should be noted that I've been a Z Sponge user for 3 years now, and the Incredi-mitt makes me consider to start using this for maintenance instead. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I got a carpro mitt for the top of the car and a Monello mitt (similar to Meq's) for the lower bits. Must say I like the carpro heaps.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got a AF Lambswool mitt and love it! Really soft and effective.


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

These ones 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325790


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

for me has to be the dooka wash pad!

for price and quality there awesome!

I picked up a Microfiber Madness Incredimitt from clean and shiny last month which I'm using as well but i think the dooka pad still wins


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Sheepskin shop:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Megs microfibre one is excellent. I use the supernatural sponge for ONR though.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ebbe J said:


> Tried the Microfiber Madness Mitt the other day, really feels like a good well-thought-through product. It's too early to conclude anything regarding how paint safe it is, but initially control procedure with my Led Lenser didn't pick up any swirls. It doesn't lack softness though, feels slick on the surface and it holds way more water than the regular lambswool mitts.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Interesting. I've been considering a MF madness mit or sponge for a little while. I would be interested to hear more about your thoughts once you've had a chance to give it a good try.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I use a MICROFIBER MADNESS INCREDISPONGE http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfiber-madness-incredisponge-cat3.html.

Works for me. I have had it 6 months and seems to be holding up ok, it looks like it will last for a while


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Incredimitt, purchased 2 of these 4 months ago and never loked back hold great amount of shampoo and water seem very safe on paintwork well worth it


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I just got two Flexipads merino wash mitts from Extreme Gleam as they have a offer on them. Hope to try them out soon.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

dooka wash pad for me :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

You could try these.

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin









I haven't but you could review them. Price is good.

Richard


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dooka washpad here too


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I just got two Flexipads merino wash mitts from Extreme Gleam as they have a offer on them. Hope to try them out soon.


Ive got one of those coming soon from Mainz car care. Previously had the flexipads one with green elasticated cuff which was good and a meguiars lambswool one before that. Both were very good and worth the money IMO.
Mike.


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

mike41 said:


> Ive got one of those coming soon from Mainz car care. Previously had the flexipads one with green elasticated cuff which was good and a meguiars lambswool one before that. Both were very good and worth the money IMO.
> Mike.


Got 2 on the way myself.

They look very similar to the car pro mitt


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

fethead said:


> You could try these.
> 
> http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin
> 
> ...


I've got them, 1 in black and 1 grey .... SUPER soft and glide across the paint. Highly recommended!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dan-SRi said:


> Got 2 on the way myself.
> 
> They look very similar to the car pro mitt


I was going to order a carpro then saw this one.

Mike


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

fethead said:


> You could try these.
> 
> http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin
> 
> ...


These are great - I can recommend :thumb:


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

I use Meguiars lambswool and reckon its fine


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

My flexi-pads merino wash mitt turned up yesterday:
Almost identical to the car pro mitt but around £5-£6 cheaper





Cannot wait to try it out!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dan-SRi said:


> My flexi-pads merino wash mitt turned up yesterday:
> Almost identical to the car pro mitt but around £5-£6 cheaper
> 
> 
> ...


I used mine today,its good enough but tbh I prefer my Flexipads world class one with the green cuff,because it holds a lot more water and can be 'turned' round when washing larger panels(bonnet,roof etc)
Mike


----------

